# 2016 clubman ..cloth firework or dinamica/leather combination



## dennisuy (Aug 4, 2005)

am down to my last specifications...

any recommendations?

these are zero cost specifications for the 2016 CLUBMAN. But have no idea of the merits of each....

Can any help?


thanks


----------



## JazzyMac (Dec 17, 2007)

I'm just getting into the Clubman specs. Do you have photos of each?


----------

